# WebGL-Testergebnis, Grund zur Sorge?

## schmidicom

Vor kurzem ist ja Mesa 9 von Gentoo freigegeben worden wodurch ich mich mal wieder ein bisschen mit OpenGL unter Linux beschäftigt habe.

Das OpenGL läuft auf meinem Laptop einwandfrei also dachte ich mir wenn ich schon dabei bin kann ich ja auch gleich seinen nächsten verwandten das WebGL mittels der unten verlinkten Webseite testen, und da sind auch einige Fehlermeldungen aufgetaucht doch wirklich viel sagen mir diese nicht.

Die Frage die mich nun beschäftigt ist: Muss ich mir deswegen Gedanken machen?

```
WebGL Conformance Test Results

Version 1.0.2 (beta)

-------------------

User Agent: Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Linux x86_64) AppleWebKit/537.17 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/24.0.1312.14 Safari/537.17

WebGL VENDOR: WebKit

WebGL VERSION: WebGL 1.0 (OpenGL ES 2.0 Chromium)

WebGL RENDERER: WebKit WebGL

Unmasked VENDOR: undefined

Unmasked RENDERER: undefined

WebGL R/G/B/A/Depth/Stencil bits (default config): 8/8/8/8/24/0

-------------------

Test Summary (22693 total tests):

Tests PASSED: 20531

Tests FAILED: 2162

Tests TIMED OUT: 0

-------------------

Failures:

conformance/extensions/oes-element-index-uint.html: 2 tests failed

conformance/extensions/webgl-compressed-texture-s3tc.html: 1836 tests failed

conformance/glsl/misc/shader-with-non-reserved-words.html: 307 tests failed

conformance/glsl/misc/shader-with-too-many-uniforms.html: 1 tests failed

conformance/ogles/GL/vec3/vec3_001_to_008.html: 2 tests failed

conformance/rendering/more-than-65536-indices.html: 2 tests failed

conformance/uniforms/gl-uniform-arrays.html: 9 tests failed

conformance/uniforms/gl-uniform-unused-array-elements-get-truncated.html: 2 tests failed

conformance/more/functions/bufferDataBadArgs.html: 1 tests failed
```

https://www.khronos.org/registry/webgl/sdk/tests/webgl-conformance-tests.html

----------

## ChrisJumper

Ach das ist doch noch ein Standard in der Entwicklung und nicht jeder Browser setzt all das um. Ich habe es eben bei mir laufen lassen und erhalte ein ähnliches Ergebnis. Deshalb würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen, die meisten Test laufen doch schon durch! Deine Quote liegt auch bei 90,4728 Prozent, das ist doch mal ein ordentliches Ergebnis.

Zudem können auch noch Fehler in diesem Test-Script stecken.

Aus Sicherheitsgründen würde ich aber die WebGL-Unterstützung beim "normalen Surfen" deaktivieren. Gibt es da eigentlich noch kein "Play"-Plugin für oder eine Einstellung?

So hier sind meine Ergebnisse: Results: (19194 of 19265 passed, 7 timed out)

----------

## schmidicom

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Ach das ist doch noch ein Standard in der Entwicklung und nicht jeder Browser setzt all das um. Ich habe es eben bei mir laufen lassen und erhalte ein ähnliches Ergebnis. Deshalb würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen, die meisten Test laufen doch schon durch! Deine Quote liegt auch bei 90,4728 Prozent, das ist doch mal ein ordentliches Ergebnis.
> 
> Zudem können auch noch Fehler in diesem Test-Script stecken.

 

Ich hoffe du hast recht es wäre ziemlich unschön wenn demnächst z. B. ein richtig gutes Online-Spiel herauskommen würde das dann wegen mangelhaftem WebGL-Support nicht funktioniert.  :Wink: 

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Aus Sicherheitsgründen würde ich aber die WebGL-Unterstützung beim "normalen Surfen" deaktivieren. Gibt es da eigentlich noch kein "Play"-Plugin für oder eine Einstellung?
> 
> So hier sind meine Ergebnisse: Results: (19194 of 19265 passed, 7 timed out)

 

Beim Chrome und Chromium lässt sich das nicht deaktivieren oder zumindest habe ich diesbezüglich keinen Schalter in den Einstellungen gefunden und so weit ich weis ist WebGL eh fest im HTML5 verankert. Aber deswegen ist die Sicherheit wohl kaum gefährdet, denn bei den Demos von http://www.chromeexperiments.com/webgl/ wurde ich vom Browser gefragt ob die geöffnete Demo Zugriff auf die Webcam oder das Micro erhalten soll.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Nun bezüglich der Sicherheit, traue ich WebGL genauso wie Flash oder Java-Plugins.

Einfach weil es tiefer ins System eingreift als der normale Browser. Sei es jetzt wegen dem direkten Zugriff z.B. auf die Grafikkarte. Damit hat eine Browser-Applikation direkt Zugriff auf Ring 0.  2011-05-11 kitguru.net - webgl exploit opening browser users to serious attacks

Aber ich bin auch begeistert von WebGL und kann es kaum erwarten.

Google hat da mal ein schönes interaktives "Musik-Video" erstellt kennst du das schon? www.ro.me : Rome

----------

## schmidicom

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Google hat da mal ein schönes interaktives "Musik-Video" erstellt kennst du das schon? www.ro.me : Rome

 

Diese Seite scheint kaputt zu sein denn ich bekomme nur eine leere Seite bei dem Link.

----------

## Josef.95

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

>  *ChrisJumper wrote:*   Google hat da mal ein schönes interaktives "Musik-Video" erstellt kennst du das schon? www.ro.me : Rome 
> 
> Diese Seite scheint kaputt zu sein denn ich bekomme nur eine leere Seite bei dem Link.

 

Hm, der Link sollte in Ordnung sein - mit firefox-16 und nVidia-Klosett-Source Treiber läuft es hier einwandfrei.

----------

## schmidicom

Keine Chance mit Chromium oder Chrome weder auf Linux noch auf Windows.

Wenn ich es der Seite erlaube Cookies zu erstellen komme ich zwar zur ersten Auswahl mit dem animiertem Himmel im Hintergrund (wird vermutlich auch WebGL sein) doch bereits nach dem ersten klick auf ENTER schmiert mir der halbe Browser ab.

----------

## Max Steel

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Keine Chance mit Chromium oder Chrome weder auf Linux noch auf Windows.
> 
> Wenn ich es der Seite erlaube Cookies zu erstellen komme ich zwar zur ersten Auswahl mit dem animiertem Himmel im Hintergrund (wird vermutlich auch WebGL sein) doch bereits nach dem ersten klick auf ENTER schmiert mir der halbe Browser ab.

 

Hier funktionierts. allerdings nutze ich scriptno im Chromium und bekome erst ein Bild wenn ich Scripte erlaube. Interessanterweiße ist dann ein Zusatz in der URL: ?ModPagespeed=noscript

Wenn ich Scripte erlaubt habe und auf die Seite gehe, bekomme ich die normale URL.

Dieser interaktive Film ist allerdings nicht sehr lange. Und wirklich interaktiv ist der auch nicht... Der animierte Himmel beim Laden ist am interaktivsten.

Achja getestet mit Chromium-23.0.1271.60 und nvidia-drivers-304.60

----------

## Schorchgrinder

mit dem chromium-25.0.1323.1_alpha167142 | nouveau-1.0.4 kommt da nur ne Fehlermeldung, der Firefox macht es allerdings

----------

## toralf

ff17 + mesa 9.0 stürzt bei mir reproduzierbar ab (https://www.khronos.org/registry/webgl/sdk/tests/conformance/glsl/misc/shader-with-too-many-uniforms.html), aber davon mal abgesehen habe ich hier:

```
WebGL Conformance Test Results

Version 1.0.2 (beta)

-------------------

User Agent: Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Linux i686; rv:17.0) Gecko/17.0 Firefox/17.0

WebGL VENDOR: Mozilla

WebGL VERSION: WebGL 1.0

WebGL RENDERER: Mozilla

Unmasked VENDOR: undefined

Unmasked RENDERER: undefined

WebGL R/G/B/A/Depth/Stencil bits (default config): 8/8/8/8/24/0

-------------------

Test Summary (20540 total tests):

Tests PASSED: 20001

Tests FAILED: 539

Tests TIMED OUT: 8

-------------------
```

----------

